# CSI Divisions : Master Formats 2004



## kazanova721 (20 يونيو 2007)

احلى اعضاء ، يمكن يكون مجموعة كبيرة منكم عندها الكود بس اللي مش عنده ينزلو و يدعيلي خصوصا مهندسي البرامج ، و لأي سؤال تأمروا أمر :13:


----------



## Amin Sorour (20 يونيو 2007)

تمام و جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## ORYX_GTL (20 يونيو 2007)

can u explain a bit about this im new in this field...im from qatar and currently in london for a project .thanks for the resourses


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (21 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kazanova721 (27 يونيو 2007)

اخواني الأعزاء ، اشكر مروركم جميعا و ردودكم الطيبة


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (27 يونيو 2007)

خوي شكرا على هامجهود 

بس عندي سؤال هل csi فقط للمباني ؟

ممكن فكرة شاملة عن csi


----------



## kazanova721 (30 يونيو 2007)

مهندس مشاريع طاقة قال:


> خوي شكرا على هامجهود
> 
> بس عندي سؤال هل csi فقط للمباني ؟
> 
> ممكن فكرة شاملة عن csi


 
استاذي مهندس مشاريع طاقة ، أولا اتشرف اني اشكرك على مساهماتك القيمة في موضوع اختبار الPMP :12: 
أما عن CSI فهي اختصار ل Construction Specifications Institite و تهتم بمشاريع البناء و تحتها تندرج جميع التقسيمات المتعلقة من الحفر إلى الأعمال الميكانيكية و الكهربائية و غيرها
و هذا التقسيم يساعد على توحيد لغة التواصل في المجال عن طريق ال Coding system و يستخدم في مستندات المناقصة و البرامج الزمنية. هذا باختصار و لو تحب اي تفصيلات انا حاضر مع إنك استاذ و احنا تلامذتك يا باشا :12:


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (30 يونيو 2007)

اخوي كازنوفا 
لك كل الشكر لطرحك هذا الموضوع . وانا احد المهتمين بهذا الموضوع ولدي عنها فكرة شاملة حيث انها تهتم ايجاد معيار لتصنيف جميع نطاق ومواصفات المشروع وتساعد على التكرار في المواصفات فمثلا اعمال السباكة تكون موجودة في فصل مغين وبكود معين يمكن استخدام هذ الكود في جميع المواصفات في العالم .
وانا اعمل في مجال مشاريع محطات كهرباء التوليد واردت ان اطبق هذا المعيار في المواصفات المستقبلية ولكن حسب رأي الأستشاري ان csi فقط لمشاريع المباني وانها غير مستخدمة عالميا ولاستخدامها لابد دفع رسوم للمنظمة
فما رأي سيادتك في الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بالله عليك هل صحيح انها فقط لمشاريع المباني ؟


----------



## kazanova721 (1 يوليو 2007)

مهندس مشاريع طاقة قال:


> اخوي كازنوفا
> لك كل الشكر لطرحك هذا الموضوع . وانا احد المهتمين بهذا الموضوع ولدي عنها فكرة شاملة حيث انها تهتم ايجاد معيار لتصنيف جميع نطاق ومواصفات المشروع وتساعد على التكرار في المواصفات فمثلا اعمال السباكة تكون موجودة في فصل مغين وبكود معين يمكن استخدام هذ الكود في جميع المواصفات في العالم .
> وانا اعمل في مجال مشاريع محطات كهرباء التوليد واردت ان اطبق هذا المعيار في المواصفات المستقبلية ولكن حسب رأي الأستشاري ان csi فقط لمشاريع المباني وانها غير مستخدمة عالميا ولاستخدامها لابد دفع رسوم للمنظمة
> فما رأي سيادتك في الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بالله عليك هل صحيح انها فقط لمشاريع المباني ؟


 
اخوي المهندس، هي فعلا تستخدم في الغالب لمشاريع البناء لأنها شاملة لجميع الأنشطة ، و أكيد مشاريع محطات الطاقة تحتاج و لو جزء بسيط إلى الانشاءات لبناء المحطات و هي انشطة لا يمكن تجاهلها ، أما بالنسبة للأعمال الكهربائية فهي مشمولة في التقسيم و يمكن فقط استخدام هذا القسم ، بمعنى أنه لا يجب أن يكون الجدول الزمني شاملا لكل التقسيمات الواردة في التقسيم الدولي فما هو غير موجود في مشروع ما لن يتم استخدام قسمه في الجدول الزمني.
في رأيي لو شركتكم تهتم فقط بالحانب الكهربائي فسيتم التقسيم باستخدام التقسيمات الواردة المتعلقة بأعمال الكهرباء.
و حيث أني أدير قسم مراقبة و ضبط المشاريع في شركتي فأنا افضل تنفيذ ما سبق، بمعنى أن مقاولي الباطن كلا في تخصصه منفصلا عن الآخر يقدم جدوله الزمني للتنفيذ و أنا أتولى عملية المواجعة و التدقيق و التنسيق بين أعمالهم ، فألزمهم بتقسيم جداولهم الزمنية بناء على التقسيم الدولي حتى يكون قاعدة أساسية لدمجهم في الMaster Schedule .
أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في توضيح رأيي ، و لأي استفسار أنا حاضر ، و سامحونا على التقصير إن لم أكن موفقا في توصيل المعلومة.:81: 

م. محمد


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (2 يوليو 2007)

ياخوي م والله لخبطني ؟؟؟؟انا اللي اعرفه ان Csi تستخدم في اعداد المواصفات ؟؟؟؟وعادة مشاريع الحجم الكبير تتكون من عدة مجلدات لكامل المشروع ويمكن استخدام Csi في تقسيم كل جزئية من المواصفات برقم معين يمكن استخدامه كمعيار ي العالم كله وترى ؤسه لهم موقع ولاستخدام معيارهم في تقسيم المواصفات لابد من الحصول على عضويتهم برسوم معينة .
طيب ممكن الايضاح علاقة الموضوع بالجدول الزمني ومقاول الباطن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والان تأكدت ان هدا المعيار له دور جبار في مشاريع المباني فقط اما في مشاريع محطات الطاقة الكهربائية فهو محدود.


----------



## ybakly (7 يوليو 2007)

*عزيزي كازانوفا .. ضروري*

أنا مهندس اقوم بعمل دراسات عليا في مجال إدارة المشروعات وتواجهني مشكلة في استخدام الmaster format في عمل ال WBS للمشروع وهي: كيف استخدم الماستر فورمات في تكويد الأنشطة : مثلا 13 11 03 لشدة الخرسانة المسلحة .. لكن على مستوى أنشطة المشروع كيف استطيع التقسيم وصولا إلى شدة القواعد وشدة الأعمدة وشدة السقف .. والفرق بين عمل الشدة وفك الشدة.
أرجو ألا أكون قد أثقلت عليك لكن الموضوع مهم جدا وعاجل بالنسبة لي.


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (7 يوليو 2007)

thank you Very much


----------



## kazanova721 (8 يوليو 2007)

ybakly قال:


> أنا مهندس اقوم بعمل دراسات عليا في مجال إدارة المشروعات وتواجهني مشكلة في استخدام الmaster format في عمل ال WBS للمشروع وهي: كيف استخدم الماستر فورمات في تكويد الأنشطة : مثلا 13 11 03 لشدة الخرسانة المسلحة .. لكن على مستوى أنشطة المشروع كيف استطيع التقسيم وصولا إلى شدة القواعد وشدة الأعمدة وشدة السقف .. والفرق بين عمل الشدة وفك الشدة.
> أرجو ألا أكون قد أثقلت عليك لكن الموضوع مهم جدا وعاجل بالنسبة لي.


 
‘زيزي Ybakly الmaster format تعطيك تقسيم الى حد معين ، و بعد كده تستخدم تقسيمك الخاص ، يعني كمثال : لو عايز أقسم أعمال الشدات لأدوار في برج ، حاسميهم كه:
أعمال شدات الدور الأول 13 11 03 F1
أعمال شدات الدور الثاني 13 11 03 F2
أعمال شدات الدور الثالث 13 11 03 F3
و هكذا
أو أي تسمية أخرى تفضلها و يوافق عليها مكتب إدارة المشروع.
أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في توضيح رأيي ، و لأي استفسار تاني ، حاضرين :77:


----------



## م الفا (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الملف المرفق ولكن هل التقسيم باستخدام ال master format متعارف عليه دوليا وهل هذا لبنقسيم طبقا للايزو أم أن تقسيم الايزو مختلف 
والؤال الثانى اليس استخدام هذا التصنيف سيؤدى الى طول ال activitey id مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار اننا سنضيف رقم المبنى ورقم الطابق أم يفضل اضافة اى معلومات أخرى فى activity code
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafasas (17 فبراير 2009)

*مهندس كازانوفا*

ما شاء الله عليك يا باشمهندس شرحك ممتاز انا الفترة اللي فاتت كنت بسال نفسي ازاي استخدم الكودات دي و ادمجها مع كوداتي الخاصة و جت اجابتك في وقتها بالضبط مع العلم اني لسه جديد في المجال كمان موضوع الزامك للمقاولين انهم يستخدموا نفس الكود ده شيء ممتاز لانه اكيد بيسهل عليك الدمج بين الschedules و بالتالي تسهل المراجعة ربنا يكرمك و جزاك الله خيرا و يا ريت بردة تدينا تفاصيل من خلال المشاريع التي تعمل فيها عن طريقة تكويدك باستخدام ال csi لو كان ده متاح و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## archfuad (18 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (8 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بن دحمان (8 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

